# leading digits on usernames zfs quotas cannot be set



## chrcol (Nov 14, 2012)

If a username starts with a digit I cannot set the userquota property value.

Example below.


```
cannot set property for 'tank/home': 'userquota@1username' has an invalid user/group name
```

A url below showing the problem recognised on linux zfs and fixed, is this patched on bsd also?

https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/428


----------

